# WOMA PYTHON ADVICE?



## Serpentsalem (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi all! 

Was wondering what Womas are like to have as pets?

I’ve heard lots of mixed feelings!

thank you sm x


----------



## cagey (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a very chilled woma; easy to handle and a low food response in terms of eating. I have never tried to stir it up to elicit a storng feeding response, just put the rat on the tile and it gently inhales it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2020)

I watched a video on them & the woman who owned it says they are an excellent pet to have. Very friendly & don’t mind being touched or picked up. There quite happy being handled & not aggressive


----------



## nick_75 (Dec 16, 2020)

You will get varied responses as the temperament of individuals within each species varies. Some species can have general temperamental tendencies, but there are always exceptions. Woma's generally do have a very good food response, so can be bitey. A good food response can occur in any species though, I have a Stimsons python that thinks everything is food and will bite at every opportunity, so I am careful when I handle him. It, in my opinion, does not detract from the experience of keeping him. I just interact with him differently than I do with other snakes in my care.


----------

